# A Mock Up Of My Boardtracker



## npence (Apr 18, 2010)

Started to clean the garage and decided to start to build a board tracker out of an old Hawthorne bicycle and some other parts I had in the garage. This is what I came up with so far what do you think.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2010)

looks good but you need a drop stem. the height of that one kills the look.


----------



## npence (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah I Know I plan on getting on at the ann arbor show this sunday


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2010)

makes all the difference, mine was originally off a Schwinn Breeze, they're smaller than the balloon tire size so measure first, they small one doesn't tighten well in the bigger steer tube.
I've used one on all my Rat Rod bikes so far, I'm hoping I still have one or two left!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2010)

almost forgot, here is a photo of the one I built.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm digging that mock up! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 20, 2010)

ohdeebee said:


> I'm digging that mock up! Cant wait to see the finished product.




DITTO. be sure to update.


----------

